# Help In the UOT Kitchen



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

So I been playing with this and some help as some things I was able to manage to work and some not. Tried coping and pasting some of the files using root explorer as well some worked some didnt. I read that I needed the deodex rom to use kitchen so... I Flashed that with oden as well. Still the same problems occur. I really like to customize my phone but, it seems I can get some things to work right some not. If somone would be so kind to help me out get this straighten out I would HIGHLY appericate it. Im using the EP1W debloated rom with TW4 Launcher. Im missing a few widgets but, the only I really would like to get on there is the Feeds & Updates (preferly not pink header) which seems to be the only one around I can find. In the kitchen I was able to get the battery icon changed and with some copy paste I was able to change the boot animation. The Icons themselfs on the top like time,date etc... didnt take. Thanks in advance if someone can lend me there expertise.


----------

